# Fullface ?



## wildbiker (18. Februar 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

Hab mir den Casco Viper MX bestellt...Möchte künftig Enduro-Touren usw. fahren, (Helius CC mit 120-150 mm FW). Fährt jemand mit Fullface? Ab wann ist der notwendig? Ich mein neben allem möchte man ja auch ne gute Figur aufm Radl machen ... CC-Bike und Fullface passt ja mal nicht, daher die Frage, wann Fullface.


----------



## Sir Galahad (18. Februar 2011)

Bin zwar kein Mädel, aber die Diskussion gibt es auch bei den Herren in diversen Threads. Fazit: Fullface, wenn mann/frau  im Falle eines Falles  auch nachher noch gut aussehen will .

Edit: Styletechnisch sollte man da schon > 140 mm Bike fahren + lockere Klamotten statt CC-Pelle tragen und fahrtechnisch größere Steine und Stufen nicht zum freiwilligen oder unfreiwilligen Absteigen sondern zum Abspringen (mit Bike ) nutzen wollen. 

Wir vollbehelmten Herren sehen diese Entwicklung durchaus gerne 

Also viel Spaß beim Diskutieren, die Damen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (19. Februar 2011)

Hi!

...ja, Sir Galahad hat es schon ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht.
Guck Dir einfach ein paar Freeridevideos an, da siehst Du ganz genau, wann so etwas angebracht ist.

Aber nur FF reicht nicht, denke bitte daran, wenn Du solche Sachen fährst, wo Du ihn brauchst. Protektorenjacke, Handschuhe und Knie/Schienbeinschoner!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Sir Galahad (19. Februar 2011)

Mit Protektorenjacke kann man wegen des Gewichts und der Wärme eigentlich nur noch bergab, Touren gehen nicht mehr wirklich. Aber Knieschoner und lange Handschuhe sollten immer dabei sein, denn auf die Hände und Knie fällt man immer. 

Wenn man keine Clickpedale sondern Plattformpedale mit Pins fährt, sind kombinierte Knie/schienbeinschoner nötig. Wenn's härter wird, auch Ellenbogen und Rückenprotektor sinnvoll. Aber da kommt man schon an die Grenze dessen, was man auf Tour mitnehmen kann.

Voll-Protektorenjacke und Nackenschutz, ggf. auch Protektorenhose dann im Bikepark, wenn's ganz hart runtergeht ... und der Lift einen wieder hochbringt.

Viel Spaß beim Panzershoppen


----------



## Nuala (19. Februar 2011)

Sir Galahad schrieb:


> Mit Protektorenjacke kann man wegen des Gewichts und der Wärme eigentlich nur noch bergab, Touren gehen nicht mehr wirklich.



Ach Quatsch, ich fahre mit Safetyjacket und Fullface-Helm auch 30km-Ründchen und zur Not auch 1500hm. Ist alles eine Sache der Einstellung... Sieht zwar doof aus, wenn man sich in kompletter Rüstung über Waldautobahnen hoch quält, aber noch blöder sieht´s aus, wenn man ohne Zähne sabbernd im Rollstuhl hock. Lieber "zu viele" Protektoren an, als zu wenig!


----------



## MelleD (19. Februar 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen!! (aus eigener familiärer Erfahrung aufm Motorrad)
Lieber zuviel als zuwenig!!

Ich denke, wenn es Touren sind auf Waldautobahnen reicht nen CC-Helmchen vollkommen aus.
Sobald es allerdings etwas ruppiger runter geht, würde ich schon zu nem FF raten.


----------



## mangolassi (19. Februar 2011)

Diese Jungs haben 0mm Federweg und tragen Fullface, und die Strecke geht noch nicht mal richtig bergab:






Ich habe mich auch schon von CClern auslachen lassen, weil ich auf meinem 4X Bike einen FF Helm anhatte, und?
Nur auf stark frequentierten Wanderwegen kann frau besser freundlich gucken mit CC Helm, das kommt gut an beim Fussvolk.


----------



## CrossX (19. Februar 2011)

Also Fullface auf langen Touren find ich störend und wenn man erstmal ne Stunde bergauf kurbelt sieht es nicht nur komisch aus sondern ist auch extrem warm auf der Rübe. 
Wenn ich mal vorhabe es krachen zu lassen kommt der FF an den Rucksack und ich fahre bis zum Trail gemütlich mit dem normalen Helm. Da kommen dann auch erst die Protektoren dran. Ich fahre Protektorenjacke und Nackenschutz aber nur im Bikepark. Auf Touren kommen nur Knie und Elleprotektoren zum Einsatz. Da ich selbst auf den härtesten Trails keine Steinfelder habe sollte das reichen.  
Wenn man mal unfreiwillig absteigt, kullert man irgendwo auf dem Waldboden rum und der ist in der Regel weich. 
Da fahr ich nicht mit kompletter Ritterrüstung.


----------



## CrossX (19. Februar 2011)

Fullface auf normalen Wanderwegen ist auch immer etwas zweischneidig. Gerade ältere Fussgänger können das nicht vernünftig einschätzen und zack ist man als Raser abgestempelt. 
Ich bin zwar auch kein Fan von dem ganzen Fussvolk das die Trails blockiert aber mit Sicht  auf ein friedliches Miteinander bin ich bei der ganzen Panzerung immer vorsichtig.


----------



## Nuala (19. Februar 2011)

ich hätte dazu sagen sollen, dass es über die waldautobahnen nur hoch geht, runter geht´s natürlich durchs gebüsch! und mit fußgängern habe ich auch eigentlich mit fullface keine probleme, immer nett grüßen und wenn sie zur seite gehen, brav danke sagen. dann klappt´s auch mit dem fußvolk!


----------



## Schnitte (19. Februar 2011)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch schon von CClern auslachen lassen, weil ich auf meinem 4X Bike einen FF Helm anhatte, und?



sowas musste ich mir auch schon anhören...na und wenn. Wenn ich manche CCler mal bergab fahren sehe, kriege ich auch teilweiße das lachen...
ich denke man muss sich sicher fühlen mit dem was man trägt. Und gerade wenn es mal schwieriger wird, gibt einem der FF auch einiges an Sicherheit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Casco Viper bist du doch super flexibel? Kinnbügel in den Rucksack gepackt und fertig! Hoch geht´s bei mir immer cc-mäßig, wenn ich selber hochtrete, oben dann FR-Short drüber, Bügel an den Helm geklippt, Protektoren dran und fertig. Jacket hab ich keines, ich hab ja den Rucksack mit der Trinkblase dabei, wenn der gut sitzt, ist das auch ein super Schutz.
Auf welchen Trails du mit FF fährst, musst du selber wissen, mich hat er letztes Jahr im Vinschgau vor einem schnittigen Schmiss gerettet. Aber ich schlepp das Zeug jetzt nicht auf Alpencross oder Mehrtagestour mit, lieber schieb ich mal ein Stück.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Februar 2011)

Bin zwar keine Frau aber m.E. solltest Du den FF-Helm genau dann anziehen wenn *DU *das gefühl hast, dass Du ihn brauchst. Wenn du dich damit unwohl fühlst bringt dir das nichts.


----------



## LeonF (19. Februar 2011)

Ich würde dir auch den Tipp geben, vorher ein bisschen auf einfachen Trails, die du kennst zu üben, weil der FF doch das Sichtfeld einschränkt. Das braucht ein bisschen Gewöhnung


----------



## Martina H. (19. Februar 2011)

... wobei der Casco Viper ja eigentlich kein "richtiger" Fullface ist - ist eben ein Kompromiss zwischen "normalem" Helm und FF.

Ich würde dem "Kinnbügelchen" nicht trauen - wenn FF dann richtig.

Und einen noch zum "Drübernachdenken": wenn es mit dem FF knallt, dann ist der hin (soll er ja auch: Helm kaputt, Kopf heile). Der Viper wär in dem Fall hin und dann - rennt man los und kauft sich noch einen. Man braucht also eh' einen Zweithelm - dann lieber einen "richtigen" Fullface (mit dem man dann auch sicher verpackt ist) und einen CC-Helm für die "leichteren" Touren.

Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## CrossX (19. Februar 2011)

Gibt ja mitlerweile ganz gute Alternativen:
Specialized Deviant, Kali Avatar. 

Alle schön leicht, gut belüftet und durchaus für Touren geeignet.
Und dabei sicher stabiler beim Crash als so ein  Viperteil


----------



## Principiante (20. Februar 2011)

...bin auch der Meinung, wenn dann richtig.
FF unter 100.- ist meistens nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. (Außer reduzierte, natürlich)

Kauft bitte keinen Billigmurks. So wie Kinderfahrradhelmme bei Lidl, zB.

_Eine Französin ist beim Sturz im Rennen, mal der gesamte Unterkiefer nach hinten geschoben woden  , war echt unschön. Der Kinnschutz ist einfach gebrochen, der Helm war günstig erworben..._

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (20. Februar 2011)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ... wobei der Casco Viper ja eigentlich kein "richtiger" Fullface ist - ist eben ein Kompromiss zwischen "normalem" Helm und FF.
> 
> Ich würde dem "Kinnbügelchen" nicht trauen - wenn FF dann richtig.
> 
> ...



Ich habe sowohl den Viper als auch einen FF ( Deviant ) .
Der Kinnbügel des Vipers sitzt einfach schlechter und ist  daher  von der Schutzfunktion nicht mit einem FF zu vergleichen .Ich hab beschlossen 
den Viper  als 2. CC Helm Ersatz zu nutzen  und für harte Einsätze mit
FF zu fahren  . Als hochwertiger CC Helm ist der Viper natürlich absolut
Spitze .
Von O` Neal gibt es übrigens preiswerte gute FF Helme.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Februar 2011)

Als normaler CC-Helm ist mir der Viper (selbst ohne Bügel) viel zu warm! Ich zieh den dann nur im Frühjahr und Herst an, wenn die Temperaturen noch etwas unterkühlt sind. Habe für die warmen Tage noch einen schön leichten Alpina Helm.


----------



## cantankerous (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo, möchte jetzt kurz auch noch was beitragen bezgl. FF Helm, Halbschale usw. 
Ich habe mir aber bei meinem Zahnarzt so eine verstärkte Beisschiene machen lassen, so ähnlich wie beim Boxen. Ich hatte eine längere Zahn/Kiefergeschichte hinter mir und war sehr ängstlich, dass durch einen blöden Sturz das ganze wieder von vorne losgeht. Mittlerweile finde ich die Kombi Halbschale/Zahnschutz ziemlich gut und sie gibt mir viel Sicherheit, auch bei schwierigen Sachen. 
Für mich ein guter Kompromiss wenn ich mehr Sicherheit haben möchte.
Außerdem gibt es auch bei den Halbschalen Unterscheide. Ich habe einen Giro Hex und der gibt hinten noch ein wenig mehr Schutz als ein normaler CC-Helm.


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre FF dann, wenn ich mit Stürzen praktisch rechne, also im Bikepark oder in sehr technischem Gelände. Dann habe ich allerdings auch das Komplettpaket an: Panzer (inkl. Nackenschutz), Ellbogen-/Knieprotektoren. Komme ich auf dem Enduro ohne Panzerung aus, habe ich meist die Dirt-Halbschale auf oder den Casco. Erkennbar mach´ ich´s also streng am Einsatz fest.


----------



## zena (20. Februar 2011)

Hi Mädels,
meine Erfahrung als Bikerin ist die Folgende. 
Auf HM-lastigen Touren wo jedes Gramm zählt fahre ich mit normalem Halbschalenhelm weil definitiv besser belüftet ist als ein FF und die Wanderer positiver drauf reagieren. Ein FF auf stark frequentierten Trails kann "agressiv" wirken und für Konfliktpotential sorgen.
Andererseit weiß ich als Berufs-Zahnfee was es bedeutet die Kauleiste in den Dreck zu bohren, also zur eigenen Sicherheit ist ein FF jede Schlepperei wert. Ich fahre den Specialized Deviant und ist recht gut belüftet, trotzdem schwitzt man drunter ordentlich 
Macht es einfach der Situation angepasst, je schneller und technisch anspruchsvoller eure Fahrweise wir umso wichtiger ist ein guter FF-Helm. Aber bedenkt, Genickbrüche kanns nicht abhalten


----------



## CrossX (20. Februar 2011)

cantankerous schrieb:


> Hallo, möchte jetzt kurz auch noch was beitragen bezgl. FF Helm, Halbschale usw.
> Ich habe mir aber bei meinem Zahnarzt so eine verstärkte Beisschiene machen lassen, so ähnlich wie beim Boxen. Ich hatte eine längere Zahn/Kiefergeschichte hinter mir und war sehr ängstlich, dass durch einen blöden Sturz das ganze wieder von vorne losgeht. Mittlerweile finde ich die Kombi Halbschale/Zahnschutz ziemlich gut und sie gibt mir viel Sicherheit, auch bei schwierigen Sachen.
> .



Da ich auf Touren eigentlich immer quatsche bis mir am Berg komplett die Luft wegbleibt fällt so ne Schiene wohl raus. 
Oder man müsste immer so ein Döschen dabei haben wie früher mit der Zahnspange.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Februar 2011)

Schnattern kann sie trotzdem ganz gut


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Februar 2011)

Kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## Jennifer (22. Februar 2011)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> Hab mir den Casco Viper MX bestellt...Möchte künftig Enduro-Touren usw. fahren, (Helius CC mit 120-150 mm FW). Fährt jemand mit Fullface? Ab wann ist der notwendig? Ich mein neben allem möchte man ja auch ne gute Figur aufm Radl machen ... CC-Bike und Fullface passt ja mal nicht, daher die Frage, wann Fullface.
> 
> Greetz Franzi


 

hallo,
ich lese gerade deinen beitrag und muss jetzt mal meine erfahrungsberichte loswerden. ich denke es kommt darauf an was du mit dem radel bzw auf deiner tour so vor hast. wenn ich eine tour fahre nehme ich immer rückenpanzer und fullface helm mit..egal wie lange die tour geht und was mich bergab erwartet. wie schon einige berichtet haben, lieber einmal zu viel gequält und alles mit geschleppt, wie nachher total zerstört im op (hahaha). 

denk einfach mal darüber nach, auf was es dir bei deinen touren ankommt und dementsprechend nimmste alles mit was  du brauchst.
lg jenny


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wo ich ein Enduro hier stehen habe, und mich damit auch durchaus mal was "trauen" will, denke ich über einen Fullface Helm nach:

Könnt ihr spezielle Helme empfehlen? Leicht, gut belüftet, und vor allem für meinen kleinen schmalen(!) Kopf? Einsatzzweck: Endurotouren, kein DH-Geballer 

Diesen hier hab ich entdeckt, vielleicht kann jemand was dazu berichten?
http://www.urgebike.com/en/vtt/archi-enduro

Welche habt ihr so auf dem Kopf??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Januar 2012)

Bzgl. Belüftung ist imho der Spezialized Deviant unschlagbar.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Januar 2012)

ah ja, schön löcherig 

Den werde ich mal anprobieren!


----------



## CrossX (20. Januar 2012)

Bei reinen Endurotouren  wäre mir ein Fullfacehelm zu warm. Selbst der Deviant. Ich fahr FF nur im Park. 

Willst du damit auch mal länger bergauf strampeln?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Januar 2012)

nein das hab ich nicht vor, bergauf muss er am Rucksack hängen, daher wäre es schön wenn er leicht ist... (ich würde beide Helme mitnehmen... so der Plan)


----------



## Tatü (20. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Jetzt wo ich ein Enduro hier stehen habe, und mich damit auch durchaus mal was "trauen" will, denke ich über einen Fullface Helm nach:
> 
> Könnt ihr spezielle Helme empfehlen? Leicht, gut belüftet, und vor allem für meinen kleinen schmalen(!) Kopf? Einsatzzweck: Endurotouren, kein DH-Geballer
> 
> ...



Hallo Frau Rauscher,
der archi enduro Helm ist von der Belüftung recht gut. Er wird immer mehr bei Endurorennen verwendet. 
Das Problem ist es gibt ihn nur in zwei Größen und gerade für Leute mit kleinem Kopf meistens zu groß.
Die Männerwelt denkt einfach nur an ihre großen Schädel. Mir ist der Helm leider auch zu groß.

ich fahre bei Endurorennen bei denen ein Fullface Pflicht ist den 661 evolution distressedhttp://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/product-images-large/661-evolution-distressed-full-face-helmet-43962.jpg und ansonsten von spezialized den http://radsport-schaefer.com/images/product_images/popup_images/1516_0.gif?XTCsid=7a12423ce09511981cc13e44310e76f4


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2012)

Der Deviant ist ein filigraner aber gut belüfteter Helm, finde ihn besser belüftet als die meisten "Freeridenachttöpfe".
Wo bei ich das alte Modell des Deviant lieber mag, es hat das leichtere Futter und diese leichte CC-Helm artige Verstellung der Helmweite am Hinterkopf und keine plüschige "Nackenrolle" à la Motorradhelm wie der aktuelle Deviant.
Beim Deviant mußt Du unbedingt den Helm anprobieren, die Größen sind eher seltsam. Ich mag den Helm sehr, auch auf technischen Touren, aber es ist kein Helm, den man nach dem Fahren "cool" in die Ecke schmeißen kann.
Gestürzt bin ich natürlich mit ihm schon und natürlich aufs Kinn 
P.S.: Und dieses eher häßliche, nach vorn sehr lange Kinnteil hat den großen Vorteil, daß Du beim bergauf pedalieren genug Platz zum Schnaufen hast! FF-Helme mit stylisch kürzeren Kinnteilen beengen einem beim Durchatmen. (Spielt beim reinen DH keine Rolle, aber wenn Du Touren mit dem FF-Helm fährst schon.)


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2012)

Stimmt. Beim DH ist man so schnell, dass man mit einmal einatmen auskommt, und das vor dem Start. Nee im Ernst, Votec Tox hat 0 Plan, DH ist wie Sprint, da gehen Pumpe _und _Atem voll an die Grenze. Aber klugschei$$en ist ja umsonst. 

Mit den Größen des Deviant hat es allerdings recht. Hatte mal die Berrecloth Carbon Edition bestellt - soooo geil - aber keine Chance bei der seltsamen Passform (sonst passen mir 9 von 10 FFs).


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2012)

Menschen mit O Plan gehen nicht vom Leistungssport DH aus, sondern von dem was Radlerinnen, die sich "mal was trauen" wollen (Wortlaut der Fragestellerin) so bergab anstellen.
DH-Sportler, die wie Du schreibst "volle Pumpe äh Pulle" fahren, setzen meist keinen Puppenstubenhelm à la Deviant mit einem Hauch von Glasfaser als Außenlage und all den Löchern auf - und komm mir jetzt nicht mit "Den gibts ja auch aus Carbon!"


----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Januar 2012)

genau  Ich habe jedenfalls verstanden was Du damit sagen wolltest 

Ich werde den Deviant mal probieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2012)

DH ist einfach und klar definiert, wenn du das Runterfahren auf dem Forstweg so bezeichnest, dann wirst du auch andere lustige Privatdefinitionen für andere Dinge haben, die aber andere Menschen wenig interessieren, da sie "kommunizieren" wollen - also gemeinsam mit gemeinhin verständlichen Begriffen sich austauschen 

Aber sorry, ich vergaß, dass das hier das LOF ist, da ist DH dann wohl anders definiert ...

Und natürlich ist der Deviant auch voll DH-tauglich (also so richtig, nicht LOF-mäßig )


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2012)

Nu tu doch nicht so begriffstutzig  
Also nochmals...
Warum spielt es bergab (downhill) keine große Rolle, daß der Kinnbügel extra lang ist?
Könnte auch fragen, warum haben MX-Helme keine so langen Kinnbügel, keine Löcher und sind trotzdem gut belüftet (und MX ist auch "volle Puste! und klar schwitzt man "wie die Sau" unterm Helm)
Geeenaau! 
FAHRTWIND heißt das Zauberwort! Der stellt sich natürlich nur ein, wenn man  bergab äh downhill eine gewisse Geschwindigkeit hat und so kann man auch relativ gut schnaufen, da durch die Belüftung des Kinnteils Luft "reinsaust". Wenn man aber mit dem schweren Bergabrad sich mühevoll bergauf quält, ja dann ist man dankbar, wenn man so ganz ohne Fahrtwind mehr Platz zum Schnaufen hat....
Aber das weißt Du ja selbst, Du möchtest halt gern, daß im LlüM das Ba also das Dh nicht normgerecht definiert ist ;-))


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2012)

Wer bergauf einen FF aufsetzt, hat einen an der Omme (also den FF, was sonst?). Ich fahre jede Woche mehrfach die hiesigen "local DHs". Durch die Stadt: FF auf. Am Berg: FF an den Lenker hängen. Handschuhe rein. Hochfahren. Oben alles dran und drauf. Und mit vieeeel Fahrwind runter. 

Fahrwind reicht da aber nicht aus. Wenn das Kinnteil dir nicht wenige mm vor den Mund reicht (ohne OP bei  Lindauer Bodensee Schönheitsdoc in der Regel auch nicht der Fall), dann reicht das schon immer zum Atmen. (habe derzeit 3 FFs und in meiner "Karriere" ca. 9 gehabt).

Übrigens, gibt es coole Trails ab Lindau?


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Aber das weißt Du ja selbst, Du möchtest halt gern, daß im LlüM das Ba also das Dh nicht normgerecht definiert ist ;-))



huldigt ihm, denn er ist der Größte 
@Sir.Galahad 
jetzt ist der Form Genüge getan, und du kannst dich wieder ins KTWR trollen, ja?

Der Deviant ist wirklich gut, den hab ich auch (ohne Carbon-Superteuer-Gedöns). Zum Bergauffahren mag ich ihn aber trotzdem nicht an haben, da würde ich Erstickungsanfälle bekommen 
Aber für Abfahrten echt sinnvoll belüftet, sobald ein bisschen Fahrtwind aufkommt () passt das. Sicherheit bei Einschlägen hab ich auch schon getestet... hält 

Der Archi Enduro Helm sieht aber auch sehr interessant aus! Besonders in Hinblick auf die "Schnauf-Problematik", da der vorne am Kinnbügel sehr offen gebaut zu sein scheint! Den würde ich mir auch mal genauer anschauen, wenn's mit der Größe hinkommt. Für Bikepark wäre mir der Kinnschutz aber ein bisschen zu windig, also eher was für etwas anspruchsvollere Trails mit größerem Schutzbedürfnis, nicht gerade für Vollgas.

Das tourentauglichste wäre evtl sowas wie der Casco Viper, also ein normaler Halbschalen-Helm mit abclippbarem Kinnbügel. Damit müsste man zum hoch- und runterfahren nicht zwei Helme dabei haben (wenn man beim Hochfahren nicht damit leben will, einfach keinen Helm aufzuhaben). Von Met gibt's auch noch einen Helm in der Kategorie. 
In wieweit man dem Kinnbügel trauen kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Sicherlich wird der Schutz damit nicht an einen echten Fullface Helm rankommen, und wahrscheinlich auch nicht an den Archi Enduro. Also wieder nix für Bikepark.


----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2012)

Was ist denn nun mit deinem Silikon?


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2012)

wie, ein Helm aus Silikon? 
Ne du, also wir Frauen fahren ja vielleicht nicht so voll krass heftig DH wie du, aber bei so einem weichen Material wäre mir der Schutz trotzdem zu wenig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Galahad (20. Januar 2012)

Kommt drauf an an welcher Stelle


----------



## Votec Tox (20. Januar 2012)

dann doch besser den Ostfriesenhelm, der wärmt auch schön, gabs früher auch zum Runterziehn als FF-Zipfelmütze...

1000 Hm mit FF, nee klar... am Lenker. Haben wir aber nicht, die 1000 Hm 
Bei uns auf den gebauten Feldwege Dh-Strecken für Mädchen  - also so grob ab Lindau - da ist es oft auf dem Weg dorthin sehr coupiert und ein "Helm auf - Helm ab - Helm auf - Helm ab" ist mir zu blöd.
Und ich fahr auch gar kein Dh, also so ein genormtes Männer-DIN-Dh, ich fahre nur die Dh-Strecken mit viel Spaß runter, aber nicht steil und schnell sondern steil und langsam und flach etwas schneller 
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Veloce (20. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> In wieweit man dem Kinnbügel trauen kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Sicherlich wird der Schutz damit nicht an einen echten Fullface Helm rankommen, und wahrscheinlich auch nicht an den Archi Enduro. Also wieder nix für Bikepark.



Ich halte Helme wie den  Casco Viper oder Met Parachute für geeignet bei technisch schwierigeren Abwärtstrails  den Kopf frei zu machen aber verlassen würde ich mich nicht auf die Stabilität des Kinnbügels .
Genau das ist aber der Knackpunkt ....und ich weiß wie übel es ist auf die 
Zierleiste zu knallen .
Vorteilhaft ist natürlich die coole Optik und warscheinlich wird kein
 CC -ler dumme Texte ablassen 
Selbstredend das ein Nackenschutz da auch keinen Sinn macht .


----------



## Sir Galahad (21. Januar 2012)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> 1000 Hm mit FF, nee klar... am Lenker. Haben wir aber nicht, die 1000 Hm



Pfänder?


----------



## berkel (21. Januar 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> (ich würde beide Helme mitnehmen... so der Plan)


Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich es sehr lästig fände 2 Helme rumzuschleppen, wann willst du die Halbschale tragen? Bergauf braucht man keine Helm und bergab trägt man dann ja den FF.


----------



## scylla (21. Januar 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> In steilem Gelände bei langsamer Fahrt ist ein FF aber extrem hinderlich (Schwitzen, Sicht) und bringt auch nicht viele Punkte beim Einschlag, da dort eher die Hände/Arme/Schultern gefährdet sind.



so seh ich das auch. Bei schnellerer Fahrt kann ein FF auch außerhalb des Bikeparks sinnvoll sein, und wenn es nur für ein "besseres Gefühl" ist. 
Bedacht werden will aber auch, wie es auf Natur-Trails / Wanderwegen nach außen wirkt einen FF auf zu haben. Die normale menschliche Reaktion ist es, einem vermummten Menschen gegenüber, dem man sprichwörtlich nicht ins Gesicht schauen kann, eher skeptisch oder feindlich gestimmt zu sein. Ich verzichte daher öfter bewusst auf einen Fullface Helm, weil ich keine Konflikte mit Wanderern und Spaziergängern haben will. Dazu bin ich auf stark bewanderten Wegen, oder auf Alpen-Touren eh nicht allzu schnell unterwegs, so dass ich auch für mein persönliches Sicherheitsbedürfnis mit einem Halbschalen-Helm auskomme. Den FF und die Halbschale auf einer Tour mitzunehmen hab ich nur einmal gebracht... mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich dann den FF doch fast die ganze Zeit am Rucksack gelassen habe, weil mich beim langsam-technischen Rumgewürge das eingeschränkte Sichtfeld des FF auch ziemlich stört, und ich für sowas dann doch lieber einen "normalen" Helm habe, wenn der denn dabei ist. Das soll jetzt natürlich kein Aufruf sein, zugunsten der Konflikt-Vermeidung auf die persönliche Sicherheit zu verzichten. Wer's braucht sollte jederzeit einen FF aufziehen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (21. Januar 2012)

das ist natürlich auch wieder war... Heute hatte ich kurz einen (zu großen Deviant) auf dem Kopf, das ist schon "Motorradhelmfeeling", da muss ich mich wohl rantasten ...
Andererseits würde ich mich niemals nie nicht mit einem Halbschalenhelm auf meine Vespa setzen, also werde ich über kurz oder lang auch einen Fullface zum Biken kaufen... 2 Helme mitzunehmen auf Tour, das mach ich dann wahrscheinlich auch nur 1x  SOlche Erfahrungen muss man manchmal eben selbst machen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Januar 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> Das tourentauglichste wäre evtl sowas wie der Casco Viper, also ein normaler Halbschalen-Helm mit abclippbarem Kinnbügel. Damit müsste man zum hoch- und runterfahren nicht zwei Helme dabei haben (wenn man beim Hochfahren nicht damit leben will, einfach keinen Helm aufzuhaben). Von Met gibt's auch noch einen Helm in der Kategorie.
> In wieweit man dem Kinnbügel trauen kann, weiß ich allerdings nicht.



Ich fahr den Casco Viper und der Kinnbügel hält mehr, als man ihm evtl. zutraut. Ich bin im Vinschgau damit richtig abgestürzt und in einem Baum hängengeblieben, seitl. mit dem Helm an einem großen Ast langgeschrabbt, bevor ich in der Astgabel steckengeblieben bin. Und im Herbst im Bikepark bin ich seitlich mit Kopf und Schulter eingekratert, der Helm hat´s besser weggesteckt wie mein Schlüsselbein. Er hat nur ne klitzekleine Delle. Allerdings hab ich bergauf mit dem Kinnbügel auch die "Schnaufproblematik", aber man kann den Bügel ja in den Rucksack packen. Und er ist generell recht warm, auf normalen Touren in den Alpen fahr ich dann doch lieber einen leichten Alpina-Helm. Aber so für´s Vinschgau etc., wenn ich weiß, ich fahr fast nur anspruchsvolle Trails, mag ich den Casco gern, weil er halt so variabel ist.


----------



## trhaflhow (30. Januar 2012)

Falls jemand Interesse hat
Ich hätte einen deviant carbon ( 3x getragen) abzugeben Größe S
Er ist mit zu gross. Ich kann ihn nur mit unterziehmütze tragen und das ist mit auf Dauer zu warm. Hab mit nen Jugendfullface zugelegt. Der passt jetzt.

So schaut das Modell aus

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...&sa=X&ei=hMUmT9w_iYD7Bp3RzdkI&ved=0CEgQ9QEwAg

Näheres gerne PN


----------



## Athabaske (6. Februar 2012)

Eine Frage zum Thema FF, im Auftrag meiner Mädels.

In ihrer Trainingsgruppe sind ansonsten nur Jungs, von daher dachte ich, ich könnte hier nachfragen, mit durchaus ernstem Interesse.

Wie ziet frau einen FF so auf, dass keine Haare im Gesicht hängen bleiben? Im Gegensatz zu anderen Helmen zieht man ihn ja eher von hinten oben nach vorne unten auf. Haargummi scheidet vermutlich aus, da es entweder nicht hält, oder am Hinterkopf drückt. Mit einer Hand die Haare halten und dann aufsetzen schaffen sie (zumindest momentan noch) nicht. Was bleibt ist, Haare hinterher versuchen hinters Ohr zu stopfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2012)

meinen deviant krieg ich auch mehr oder weniger "gerade" auf den kopf geschoben. haare kurz nach hinten streichen, kopf in den nacken, helm drauf. kein theater. hatte irgendwie noch nie probleme damit


----------



## mangolassi (6. Februar 2012)

Helm bei Gegenwind, von vorne oben nach hinten unten aufziehen. 
Haare hinterher reinstopfen ist ziemlich aussichtslos. 
Doch, ich hatte schon Probleme damit: sobald ein Haar vorne aus dem Helm schaut, werde ich unentspannt, da hilft nur Helm ab und noch mal richtig aufziehen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. Februar 2012)

so kenne ich das vom Motorradhelm, warum sollte man einen Fullface anders aufziehen!?

mangolassi: das kenne ich, wenn da nur ein Haar raushängt, werde ich wahnsinnig  Blöderweise laden sich meine Haare (Beim Motorradhelm) auch noch elektrisch auf, aaaah


----------



## Menuett (6. Februar 2012)

Ja das ist schon alles nicht so einfach  
Ich mach mir erstmal nen tiefen Zopf also so das das Haargummi tief im Nacken sitzt, für meinen blöden Pony nehme ich ne dünne Haarklammer, drückt bei mir zumindest auch nicht auf den Kopf. Und sonst auch Kopf in den Nacken und Helm soweit wie möglich von vorne nach hinten anziehen...


----------



## hackspechtchen (6. Februar 2012)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...bin auch der Meinung, wenn dann richtig.
> FF unter 100.- ist meistens nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. (Außer reduzierte, natürlich)
> 
> Kauft bitte keinen Billigmurks. So wie Kinderfahrradhelmme bei Lidl, zB.



Mhh, billig ist relativ. Mein Motorradhelm hat einen vierstelligen Kaufpreis. Ich frage mich schon manchmal, wieso Fahrradhelme so billig, Motorradhelme soviel teurer sind.

Wenn ich bei 340km/h einen Köpper vom Motorrad mache, ist es auch egal, ob ich einen Helm trage oder nicht. Deshalb braucht es keinen Unterschied zu einem Fahrradhelm. Die meisten Motorradunfälle passieren sicher auch bei eher moderaten Geschwindigkeiten und der Helm soll eben schützen, wenn man mit dem Kopf auf Hindernisse (Bordsteinkante, Unfallgegner, Asphalt) knallt. Und genau dasselbe droht mir doch auch als Radfahrer, also würde ich erwarten, dass hier das Sicherheitslevel gleich sein sollte. Wird es aber kaum sein, wie schon anhand des Preisunterschieds zu vermuten ist.

Mein Fazit: Ich traue den FF-Fahrradhelmen nicht über den Weg, sie sehen vermutlich sicherer aus, als sie sind. Andererseits kommt man sich mit einem Motorradhelm auf dem Fahrrad auch ein bisschen blöd vor ...

Dann gleich hardcore und ohne Helm


----------



## Votec Tox (6. Februar 2012)

Ein Motorradhelm muß anderen Anforderungen genügen,
einem mehrfachen Aufprall verkraften (das müßte uns jetzt ein Norm-Kenner verklickern), er hat eine wesentlich dickere Außenhaut bzw. Styroporschicht als ein DH-zugelassener FF-Helm. Zudem muß ein Motorradhelm leise sein, also hat er eine bessere Aerodynamik in Hinblick auf Verwirbelungen, die Belüftung ist raffinierter, einfach Löcher, das geht nicht  meist sogar verschließbare Klappen, dazu kommt in teures Visier usw.
Ich nehme mal an, daß Dein vierstelliger Helm kein Endurohelm sondern ein Integralhelm ist, wobei vierstellig auch für ein Moppedhelm wirklich hochpreisig ist.

Also kann man beide Einsazubereich nicht wirklich miteinander vergleichen, allenfalls einen MX-Helm zu einem DH-Helm.

Was mich verundert ist, daß mein Endurohelm - sogar mit neuartigem Rand unten - fürs Lett leichter als mein DH-Helm ist, wobei Beide aus Carbon/Aramid laminiert und für Ihren Einsatz als Wettbewerbshelm zertifiziert sind. Der Endurohelm eine größere Außenschale hat, da ja eine dickere Styroporschicht usw. da hätte ich gedacht, daß er schwerer ist. (Es handelt sich um einen Suomy Mr Jump vs einem THE Carbon, selbst der Deviant ist nicht leichter )


----------

